# Helson Watch on the forum



## Helson (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello everybody,

This is William from Helson.

First of all, many thanks to Roy, owner of the watch forum, for his invitation to join. Much appreciate. He provides this great platform for you and us.

I don't think it necessary to spend more words on the introduction to our company, 'cause you can find it on the homepage of our website: www.helsonwatch.com. Some of you might have already owned a Helson watch or known something about Helson. I'm here trying to answer questions as quick and detailed as I can. However, due to the time difference, my answer might be late for some hours. Pls understand this point.

If you have any comment, suggestion, or any photo of Helson watch to share on the forum, that would be highly appreciated.

_You will also get the necessary information about the new models here. So pls stay close to this forum with us._

All the best and I will be here for all of you.

William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Helson (Sep 30, 2015)

Stan said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thank you. I'm a green hand.....


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome William. :yes:


----------



## Helson (Sep 30, 2015)

Bladerunner said:


> Welcome William. :yes:


Nice to meet you, Bladerunner :biggrin:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Helson make some nice watches welcome William.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum William


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum William.

Martin


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

I like the Skin Diver and hope to own one, one day.


----------



## Helson (Sep 30, 2015)

Mr Cracker said:


> Mr Cracker said:
> 
> 
> > I like the Skin Diver and hope to own one, one day.
> ...


It's discontinued. Good luck and hope you can find one.



ColdZero said:


> Welcome to the forum William.
> 
> Martin


Thank you, Martin. :biggrin:



Roy said:


> Welcome to the forum William


Many thanks for your kindness and great effort.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi William, welcome and will you be making a Titanium or brass 40mm SharkDiver? Any chance of antimagnetic too?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Welcome to the forum William  Just to say that my 40mm Sharkdiver is one of my all time favourite watches & I really can't see me ever selling it :thumbsup:


----------



## Helson (Sep 30, 2015)

Ventura said:


> Hi William, welcome and will you be making a Titanium or brass 40mm SharkDiver? Any chance of antimagnetic too?


I don't hear any plan for a Ti or Brass SD40, Ventura. SD40 is too slim to put the antimagnetic plates. Sorry for no positive answer.



pauluspaolo said:


> Welcome to the forum William  Just to say that my 40mm Sharkdiver is one of my all time favourite watches & I really can't see me ever selling it :thumbsup:


Glad to hear that you like it!


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Welcome to the friendly watch Forum.

I'm bound to ask, is there any chance of a discount for Forum members?


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome, I'm liking the look of the brass and bronze models, especially the shark diver. Another wish list addition...-)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Littlelegs said:


> Welcome, I'm liking the look of the brass and bronze models, especially the shark diver. Another wish list addition...-)


Mine arrived last week and I'll do a review soon. Absolutely love it, amazing quality for the price


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Looking good and you've gone for the blue dial too. I'm a sucker for a blue dial...-) your image has changed my view on the date window too. Looks better in your image than the website and I think I'd go date over no date now. Look forward to the review. Are you going to let the brass age naturally or help it along.?

I just need the cars, vet and kids bills to ease off and I may get to treat myself. Although I guess I should bolster the megaquartz repair fund really, over a new watch. This watch ownership lark is hard...-;(


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The dial is black, I'll let it age naturally :yes:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Black dial, I stand corrected and my eyes must be due for testing. Lol-) either way it's still a nice watch. Enjoy.


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi William,

Welcome to the forum!

just a a quick question... Are there any uk stockists/retailers which stock Helson?


----------



## Helson (Sep 30, 2015)

Fulminata said:


> Welcome to the friendly watch Forum.
> 
> I'm bound to ask, is there any chance of a discount for Forum members?


Promotion will be during the Xmas period.



jizzle said:


> Hi William,
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> just a a quick question... Are there any uk stockists/retailers which stock Helson?


All our watches are shipped from HongKong. No distributor or retailers anywhere else.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Stunning watches may treat myself to onewhen i feel flush :thumbsup:


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Helson said:


> Fulminata said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the friendly watch Forum.
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I didn't pay any customs on mine


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Roy said:


> I didn't pay any customs on mine


 What is the secret? Which delivery services to use?

Many thanks

Dimi


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It came via Fedex, there was no secret. I guess it was just undervalued on the customs forms, I don't really remember.


----------



## Sometimes its Gus (Feb 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum William. I'm new here too


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

Old thread I know, but welcome anyway William. I received a Sharkdiver 42 Brass (black dial, orange indices/hands) last week and I'm very pleased with it, would happily recommend Helson. :thumbsup: Thank you.


----------

